# WOLFSGART 2013 - Aircooled & Classics Thread



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

*WOLFSGART 2013 & "Remembering The Johnson Show"* 

*It's once again that time for WOLFSGART, 
Vermont's Aircooled and Watercooled Volkswagen & Porsche Car Show. * 

The Fourth Annual Wolfsgart 2013 festival is held in beautiful Burlington, Vermont 
at the Champlain Valley Exposition in Essex Junction, July 26-28, 2013. 
http://www.cvexpo.org/ 

*Open to all Aircooled, Watercooled, vintage, classic or late model Volkswagens and Porsches.* 

Camping ALL weekend long. Friday evening Free Barbeque at BagRiders Shop, OPEN TO ALL!!! 
*New this year:* Friday and Saturday NIGHT CRUISING! Saturday & Sunday there will be Live Music, Oompa Band, Raffles, German Food, 
Vermont & German Brew Tent, Car Events, The Famous Car Cruise (2 routes ~ slow or moderate) brought to you by *Green Mountain Aircooled,* 
Free Giveaways, Swap Meet and More Swap Meet (So Bring Your Junk), Great Vendors, & People's Choice Award. Judging will take place on Sunday. 
*Fun for the whole family !* 










*Proceeds will be donated to The American Cancer Society & the young children at CAMP TA KUM TA. 
We will be making a special cruise on Sunday after the show, for those interested, to deliver the donation to CAMP TA KUM TA. 
http://www.takumta.org/ 
http://www.cancer.org/myacs/newengland/areahighlights/relays-in-vermont 











*For more information:* Please visit our website www.wolfsgart.com or email us at [email protected] 
We are constantly adding and updating information daily on the website. 
"Like" us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/wolfsgart​


----------

